# Help Neded problem with boot hard drive ! [SOLVED]

## sleepingsun

In 2007.0 works perfect but here i try to solve problems 2 days ! System is down and need help ! 

This is my problem ! 

Installed ivman and hal ! 

Ivamn is added like boot and hald is add like default services ! 

I have 2 hard drive with 1TB same and one is working fine and its installed gentoo on tham ! All hard drives are SATA ! 

I see tham with fdisk -l 

```

bloodflowerz ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x6520746f

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          63      506016   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              64         188     1004062+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             189      121601   975249922+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x3ada514a

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           1        5063    40668516    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdb2            5064       38913   271900125    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sdb5            5064       38913   271900093+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdc: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xcd84df98

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1   *           1      121601   976760001   83  Linux

bloodflowerz ~ #

```

On sda1 is installed gentoo new one fresh copy not upgrdaded ! On sdb is installed wista its seperate disk 320gb and its dual boot and vista is work fine ! 

On third hard drive sdc is my files and web sites ! 

Problem is that i sow tham with fdisk -l but its not mounted on kde ! Installed ivman and hal i trz only ivman and only hal but in that way also is not mounted ! 

my lspci is:

```
bloodflowerz ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0402 (rev a1)

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB368 IDE controller

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

05:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)

05:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS

bloodflowerz ~ #       
```

Only mounted and visible in kde is /dev/sda 

Please help !Last edited by sleepingsun on Thu Aug 07, 2008 8:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sleepingsun,

You have two sorts of hard drive controllers and they need different drivers

```
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB368 IDE controller 
```

Depending on how your drives are connected you need  both an Intel and JMicron driver.

They may all work with the ACHI option under the SATA menu but I'm not sure.

AHCI operation depends on BIOS settings too - the controller needs to be set to AHCI, not legacy or IDE mode

----------

## sleepingsun

Device Drivers

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers 

Installed :

```
Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support 

Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL)

Generic ATA Support

Jmicron Pata support

Inel pata MPIIX

Intel pata old IIX support
```

ATA/ATAPI/MFM is not marked and installed ! 

Multiplay device driver suupport (raid and lvm) is not marked and installed

Also all legacy drivers are not installed ! And its setuped in bios to achi !

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sleepingsun,

```

Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL) 

Inel pata MPIIX

Intel pata old IIX support
```

are not required but the AHCI option above

```
 Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support 
```

probably is.

----------

## sleepingsun

I uninstall this part 

```
Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL)

Inel pata MPIIX

Intel pata old IIX support
```

and now i see hard drive but for boot partition i cant access like root i have massage acess denied ! 

Other hard drive is visibel but i cant access tham ! 

```
TODO: have to rethink extra options 
```

I first time see this !

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sleepingsun,

Exact error messages will help. Its sounds as if you may have left out kernel support for the filesystems on those other drives.

----------

## sleepingsun

I setup that part right but in some reason its not right way i made tham like need to be and reboot and have another problem ! 

My network card are down in some reasons ! It cant boot and also when i try with gentoo live cd i get some ip adress but not from my dhcp router ! Later i will buy another network card and try tham ! Thanks for help ! I come later and post it is it fixed or not !

----------

## sleepingsun

I sow it all hard drives now ! 

 But i cant acces to tham ! 

Problem is that now my /dev/sda2 --> swap partition gives me when i click on tham Permission denied ! I-m loged like root  ! 

And other Gives me error Todo i look up on filesystem settings and there is all things are ok !  Is it some way to see what is missing !

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sleepingsun,

You cannot open swap. Its a part of memory (RAM) and does not contain any files.

----------

## sleepingsun

So tired not swap /dev/sda2 i get error access denied i have access to that drive i try and loged like root and oither hard drive give me todo error ... like i posted files system is configure well i think so i dont have idea whats happen and i get todo error on ntfs partition ! I have installed ntfs3g and fuse and its work before ! 

When i start ivman i get thiis message ! 

ivman :

```
manager.c:1383 (do_startup_configure) Directory /etc/ivman/ will be used for configuration files.

manager.c:259 (set_mount_command) No mount command was specified in IvmConfigBase.xml.  Ivman will try to automatically detect the command to use. If Ivman incorrectly detects the program(s) available on your system, first make sure the program(s) are in the default shell PATH, then please report it as a bug.

manager.c:304 (set_mount_command) pmount-hal/gnome-mount detection skipped, as we are a root instance of Ivman.  pmount-hal/gnome-mount is only used for user instances.

manager.c:346 (set_mount_command) pmount accepts -u <umask>

manager.c:349 (set_mount_command) pmount was found on your system. It will be used for mounting.

manager.c:786 (ivm_run_command) Running: echo 0 > /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock

dbus_interface.c:108 (ivm_dbus_init) Connected to dbus

hal_interface.c:288 (hal_init) Initializing HAL

manager.c:1237 (setupHAL) Will run through properties for every device currently attached

manager.c:1244 (setupHAL) Will run through actions for every device currently attached

manager.c:1030 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_1 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

manager.c:1030 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_3 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

manager.c:1030 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_2 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

manager.c:1030 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_0 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

manager.c:1030 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_w83627ehf_656 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_RW__DVR_212 is device /dev/sr0

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:188 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sr0 can't be mounted because it is not a volume

manager.c:1030 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_RW__DVR_212 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_RW__DVR_212 is device /dev/sr0

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:188 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sr0 can't be mounted because it is not a volume

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_RW__DVR_212 is device /dev/sr0

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:188 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sr0 can't be mounted because it is not a volume

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_f94262db_8e43_405a_8f70_2d24a3594ca5 is device /dev/sdc1

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:231 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdc1 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable or hotpluggable

manager.c:1064 (ivm_media_changed) Device /dev/sdc1 is mounted at /media/muzika

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_f94262db_8e43_405a_8f70_2d24a3594ca5 is device /dev/sdc1

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:231 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdc1 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable or hotpluggable

manager.c:844 (ivm_is_dvd) Checking for video DVD in device '/dev/sdc1' mounted at '/media/muzika'

manager.c:863 (ivm_is_dvd) /dev/sdc1 does not look like a video DVD

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_f94262db_8e43_405a_8f70_2d24a3594ca5 is device /dev/sdc1

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:231 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdc1 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable or hotpluggable

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_SAMSUNG_HD103UJS13PJ1EQ301841 is device /dev/sdc

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:188 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdc can't be mounted because it is not a volume

manager.c:1030 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_SAMSUNG_HD103UJS13PJ1EQ301841 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_SAMSUNG_HD103UJS13PJ1EQ301841 is device /dev/sdc

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:188 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdc can't be mounted because it is not a volume

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_SAMSUNG_HD103UJS13PJ1EQ301841 is device /dev/sdc

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:188 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdc can't be mounted because it is not a volume

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_B29877F09877B209 is device /dev/sdb5

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:231 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdb5 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable or hotpluggable

manager.c:1030 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_B29877F09877B209 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_B29877F09877B209 is device /dev/sdb5

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:231 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdb5 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable or hotpluggable

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_B29877F09877B209 is device /dev/sdb5

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:231 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdb5 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable or hotpluggable

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part2_size_1024 is device /dev/sdb2

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:231 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdb2 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable or hotpluggable

manager.c:1030 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part2_size_1024 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part2_size_1024 is device /dev/sdb2

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:231 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdb2 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable or hotpluggable

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part2_size_1024 is device /dev/sdb2

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:231 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdb2 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable or hotpluggable

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_D4CC1C45CC1C2470 is device /dev/sdb1

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:231 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdb1 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable or hotpluggable

manager.c:1030 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_D4CC1C45CC1C2470 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_D4CC1C45CC1C2470 is device /dev/sdb1

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:231 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdb1 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable or hotpluggable

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_D4CC1C45CC1C2470 is device /dev/sdb1

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:231 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdb1 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable or hotpluggable

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_ST3320620AS_9QF8MPWJ is device /dev/sdb

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:188 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdb can't be mounted because it is not a volume

manager.c:1030 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_ST3320620AS_9QF8MPWJ wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_ST3320620AS_9QF8MPWJ is device /dev/sdb

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:188 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdb can't be mounted because it is not a volume

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_ST3320620AS_9QF8MPWJ is device /dev/sdb

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:188 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sdb can't be mounted because it is not a volume

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:168 (ivm_device_is_mountable) UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_22113488_a6e4_490e_b7c0_08dc893ece8a is device /dev/sda3

IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:231 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sda3 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable or hotpluggable

```

----------

## sleepingsun

Also i see when system boot and up than /boot is not automatic boot and i cant access to grub ! Please tell me what to do ! This my system is somehow messes up !

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sleepingsun,

Its normal in gentoo to not have /boot mounted automatically.

When you need to use it, you must 

```
mount /boot 
```

To have it mount automatically, edit the /boot line in /etc/fstab change the noauto to defaults

----------

## sleepingsun

Sorry for my english is not my first language its already set it up and works but now strange things are happen with gentoo ! After i install network card in my post few days ago its not be problem in card its problem because its not boot propertly i also try to do mount /boot and nothing ! Also my fstab is look this way ! 

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,user     0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

Also with this i gety again problem with graphic card and network card becouse system not boot propertly ! Somethings happend with /boot ! 

I-m not expert but i try to learn this gentoo i like tham ! 

Thanks for helping me i hope so that you have the patience to help me more  :Smile:  Thanks

----------

